# smoked my first chicken today



## ewanm77 (Aug 8, 2015)

IMG_20150808_193151[1].jpg



__ ewanm77
__ Aug 8, 2015






turned out ok  for a first attemp​t

​


----------



## resurrected (Aug 8, 2015)

image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 8, 2015


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 8, 2015)

and for pudding peaches sprinkled with sugar and stuck on the grill for a few mins


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 8, 2015)

Good stuff, did one last night with hasselback spuds (couldn't resist a nibble foe i took the pic)













P1030377.JPG



__ red robbo 69
__ Aug 8, 2015


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 8, 2015)

the spuds look interesting need to have a look for them


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 8, 2015)

ewanm77 said:


> the spuds look interesting need to have a look for them


From Let there be Meat cookbook. Well worth a look (£12 in Tesco)


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 8, 2015)

ill see if I can pick it up. I got the weber cook book in morrisons for £7.50 yesterday


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 8, 2015)

If you have a TK Maxx near you Pitt Cue only £4.Worth a punt


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 8, 2015)

tk max near me is terrible


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 8, 2015)

I know there are at least a couple left in mine I can send one up to you if you want to PM me your address


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 8, 2015)

ill go have a look in mine and see if they have it if mot ill let you know


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 8, 2015)

Ok no worries. I'll send the hasselback spud recipe as well


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 9, 2015)

red robbo 69 said:


> Ok no worries. I'll send the hasselback spud recipe as well


Why not share it in the recipes section ?


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh yeah. Will do


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm going to have another go at the chicken as mine was Cack the first time around. What temps did you cook at  boys?


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 9, 2015)

Mine was about 160-170C. I've tried lower temps and never been pleased with the outcome.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 9, 2015)

Yeah I did it at 120c and the skin was like rubber!


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 9, 2015)

Did mine between 180 and 200 for bout a hour and  half  and put garlic herb butter under the skin was very moist


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello.  FINE looking yard birds all!  Glad to see the exchange of ideas and info.  kiska,  Rubber skin.  A problem with chicken!  You have 3 options.  Live with it.  Have a grill ready with REALLY HOT coals and then transfer the the chicken to the grill "slightly" under done to finish and crisp the skin OR same option with a pre heated oven.  FULL blast oven pre heated.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

